# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Loài cây hình dạng kỳ lạ nhất thế giới

## nguyendangvan

*Hình dạng kỳ lạ của cây khiến con người phải bất ngờ trước sự sáng tạo của thiên nhiên.* 
 
​</div>  * 
Dori*  ​

----------


## mallboro

*Trời ui! có vẻ như ôm cây ngủ thích hơn ôm người yêu đây*

----------

